# Rogue Hunter: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Film mit Megan Fox



## Dominik Pache (16. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue Hunter: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Film mit Megan Fox* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue Hunter: Trailerpremiere zum neuen Film mit Megan Fox


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Januar 2021)

Wat 'n Scheiß


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Januar 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wat 'n Scheiß



Jupp, gibt momentan gefühlt Dutzende solche Billo-Actionfilme von Netflix und Co. mit mehr oder minder berühmten Stars.


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2021)

CG schaut auch nicht sonderlich gut aus .. Helicopter Explosion .. total übertrieben und die Löwin? Naaa ja ..


----------



## 80sGamer (17. Januar 2021)

Megan Fox? Nein, danke! Dass der überhaupt noch was angeboten wird...


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Januar 2021)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Megan Fox? Nein, danke! Dass der überhaupt noch was angeboten wird...



Wieso? Sie ist eine der wenigen heißen Hollywood-Schauspierinnen, gibt viel zu wenige davon in der heutigen Zeit.


----------



## 80sGamer (23. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wieso? Sie ist eine der wenigen heißen Hollywood-Schauspierinnen, gibt viel zu wenige davon in der heutigen Zeit.



Zieh dir den Streifen ruhig rein, Fanboy!


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2021)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Zieh dir den Streifen ruhig rein, Fanboy!



Ich mag Megan Foxs' Aussehen, das ist aber auch für mich kein Grund diesen Film zu sehen. Ich habe zwei, drei dieser Billo-Actionfilme der letzten Zeit geschaut, zuletzt den mit Charlize Theron, und ich bin momentan mehr als gesättigt davon.


----------

